# Marse - Johnson City, TN - HELP!



## EvericBC (Apr 18, 2007)

This is Marse he is a Border collie in Johnson City, TN about an hour away from Knoxville. Marse has been in the shelter for weeks and was brought in as a stary. I don't know how much time he has left. The people at the shelter said that he was "dumb" which I don't believe seeing that he is a Border collie. They didn't say that he was the worse dog or teh best dog but that he was just "okay."









http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=8317300

I'm asking for help to pull this guy out and to hold him for just a few days. My Dad and I are going to come up Tennessee this weekend and would like to get Marse out of this animal control shelter. We'll pay the adoption fee back to whomever pulls him and holds him for a few days. Thank you so much to anyone that can help. I don't want to see him on death row.


----------

